# Accucraft Pensey T1 4-4-4-4



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone give me information on the above loco?
How do they run and do they ever come up for sale in the market place
A video would be nice....


----------



## graham25 (Nov 22, 2015)

I love mine, never had any problems with her.
Attached are a couple of videos of her running.
That said I do only run her with 6 Pennsy coaches behind her ( all I have ) and not 20 as seen in some videos at Stavers and such places.
I have never had water pump issues and have had no trouble keeping up steam


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Very good performer, I have seen three run very well, including mine which handles heavy J& M cars on a line with 0,7% grade and 11' radius curve with ease.
I have already posted photos sorry no videos...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is My T1 at the PLS fall Meet, It is My Favorite Engine


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

They do come up for sale. have sold a few used. Seen a few friends sell some used too. They don't fetch a lot of money. Accucraft blew them out towards the end pretty low so that really hurt the resale market. Ive seen them sell as much at 4000USD and as low as 3000.00 USD preowned. The axle pump is troublesome at times. Seen a few that had been reworked as the lift and settings on the check valves in the pumps were not right from the factory. Otherwise, its a smooth running chassis. Being Alcohol fired it maintains steam no problems


----------



## Eric Bowles (Jun 8, 2014)

I would recommend you email Gordon Watson prior to taking these Glowing reviews of the Accucraft T1 seriously. He has gone thru mine twice in an effort to make it not only run more like an Aster but also not tear itself apart with normal use. No disrespect intended to the other commentators; we all have comparative admiration for the T1. It's probably my expectation that is out of line that it run favorably to one of my large Aster's, which it could not. Gordon's re-engineering has made it a much stronger performer and engineering wise a healthier engine for the life of the engine.
All the Best, Eric

PS: I do have a (never ran) back up T1 that I have on the ready for any future parts source since there are no parts for the T1. Andrew Pullen speaks highly of you; so if he calls me in regard to your request. I'd consider it for a kindred soul, but the original premise was not for resale but parts.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Steam in the Garden *Vol. 23, No. 1; Issue 125; January/February 2013* has a review*. *You can order the back issue online at www.steamup.com, or view the e-edition with a digital subscription.

Scott


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

Plan on taking mine that I have never ran and 8 cars to Diamondhead to sell


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric Bowles said:


> https://youtu.be/v22pAHi5dJY
> 
> I would recommend you email Gordon Watson prior to taking these Glowing reviews of the Accucraft T1 seriously. He has gone thru mine twice in an effort to make it not only run more like an Aster but also not tear itself apart with normal use. No disrespect intended to the other commentators; we all have comparative admiration for the T1. It's probably my expectation that is out of line that it run favorably to one of my large Aster's, which it could not. Gordon's re-engineering has made it a much stronger performer and engineering wise a healthier engine for the life of the engine.
> All the Best, Eric
> ...


Hi Eric
I would be interested in purchasing your (box of spare parts!)
Would you be good enough to message me through the forum...main131
Thanks Trevor


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

waynesal46 said:


> Plan on taking mine that I have never ran and 8 cars to Diamondhead to sell


I thought you had something else in mind for that Wayne....


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

you did not seem interested Dave


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

waynesal46 said:


> you did not seem interested Dave


I might be able to be swayed.....


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric Bowles said:


> https://youtu.be/v22pAHi5dJY
> 
> I would recommend you email Gordon Watson prior to taking these Glowing reviews of the Accucraft T1 seriously. He has gone thru mine twice in an effort to make it not only run more like an Aster but also not tear itself apart with normal use. No disrespect intended to the other commentators; we all have comparative admiration for the T1. It's probably my expectation that is out of line that it run favorably to one of my large Aster's, which it could not. Gordon's re-engineering has made it a much stronger performer and engineering wise a healthier engine for the life of the engine.
> All the Best, Eric
> ...


I note that I have a message but unable to read it. 'Access Denied' within this portal. so a bit lost here I,m afraid! My email is [email protected]


----------



## Eric Bowles (Jun 8, 2014)

Trevor,
My apologies for not responding earlier as I don't frequent this site very often, sorry. I will PM you momentarily. The spare T1 could be yours if you want it of course as I know it will have a good home. I'd like to buy it back if you give up on it is all I'd ask. Also, I warn you the Import Tax Nazi's in AU for sending it to Gordon are as aggressive as UK is. Even with a repair and return invoice's both countries treat the item as being taxable commerce. In the case of the T1 to AU for Gordon it was somewhere about USD$300- to 400- for import tax for repairs. I just sent Peter Rogers models UK a single USA 6 wheel JM Heavyweight bogie to eval for best practices to decrease drag. I gave it a GBP100- value with again a repair and return invoice and yet they attached a import bill of GBP34.05. 
On shipping straight to you from Seattle it is a bit high. When I bought your Challenger from Andrew, he couldn't find a good shipping carton. I sent him one of my RTR challenger boxes and just it alone with air inside was about USD600-. Like I said I'll PM you shortly, but shipping and import dues to UK/AU is a bit pricey. But Gordon is a true Maestro at getting the T1 on it's feet and reengineering some parts to last longer . Eric


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

main131 said:


> Can anyone give me information on the above loco?
> How do they run and do they ever come up for sale in the market place
> A video would be nice....


I wish I could say that my experience matched the many glowing reports in this thread. Mine has been the source of constant problems ranging from disintegrating o-rings to cylinders unscrewing themselves.from the crossheads. Nothing that can't be fixed but each outing is a case of wondering what will go wrong next. 

Looks good on the track with the rake of streamlined Pensy coaches that David leech made for me.


----------



## Eric Bowles (Jun 8, 2014)

zephyra said:


> I wish I could say that my experience matched the many glowing reports in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Eric, Come to Diamondhead, I will be there with the T1 and You will see how great My T1 run's. See You at Diamondhead if You Come
I am Running the T1 Today, at home


----------

